# Two Syrians?



## TooManyCats (Jan 14, 2019)

So I’m planning to get a couple new hamster (i have owned Syrian hamsters before but not for some years) and I have a 5ft by 2ft terrarium that used to house my monitor lizard (she has now outgrown it) which I was thinking of using. I was also going to add some different levels for addded area. 
Now, I know Syrians are always supposed to be kept alone to prevent fighting, but me and my aunt were planning on one each and I was wondering if they had that much space, separate sleeping boxes and were from the same litter, they might be ok together??


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

I would not risk housing hamsters together. They are solitary animals, only coming together to mate. Space will not prevent two hamsters fighting.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Syrians should never be housed together because they will fight to the death once they hit maturity.
Russian Cambell’s dwarf hamsters and Robovorski dwarf hamsters have a higher chance of getting along with careful management.

If you want a group then female mice get on really well together, although males must be kept solitary.


----------



## TooManyCats (Jan 14, 2019)

Do you think a divide in the enclosure then? That’ll be about 2.5 by 2ft area each (and extra platform levels) and obvs letting them out in my room in the evenings for a run (what I used to do with my old hamster) separately


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

So long as the divide is secure and you can fit a 12" wheel in both sides then that should be fine. I would personally make the divide so that it isn't see through because that could cause stress.


----------



## TooManyCats (Jan 14, 2019)

StormyThai said:


> So long as the divide is secure and you can fit a 12" wheel in both sides then that should be fine. I would personally make the divide so that it isn't see through because that could cause stress.


2ft = 24 inches so yup. I have a hunch a 12" wheel might just fit  yeah I was thinking that, probably a plywood divide or something they can't chew through


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I wouldn't risk that.

If they can see or even smell each other, that will be stressful and if one manages to get in with the other, they will fight to the death.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Absolutely not, not worth risking their lives. If you want two Syrians have two completely separate cages for them.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

TooManyCats said:


> 2ft = 24 inches so yup. I have a hunch a 12" wheel might just fit  yeah I was thinking that, probably a plywood divide or something they can't chew through


Make sure the edges are flush and are sealed so that the hamster can't get their teeth on the wood and check it every day to make sure it is secure.
If I'm honest I would probably opt to get a second cage to eliminate any risk of escapes (I have had many escapes over the years, with one escape ending in tragedy when Milo managed to get into one of my rat cages ), hamsters are crafty little blighters so I don't think that I could relax with a divided cage.

It is possible, you just need to decide if it is a risk that you are willing to take...hamster fights are nasty.


----------



## TooManyCats (Jan 14, 2019)

No I won’t be buying a second cage, I hate the crappy plastic ones and think it’s cruel to keep them so confined. Possibly the best option would be to just get one so it can have the full run!


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

Yes, this is a good idea


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

TooManyCats said:


> No I won't be buying a second cage, I hate the crappy plastic ones and think it's cruel to keep them so confined. Possibly the best option would be to just get one so it can have the full run!


Not all cages are those crappy plastic things 
But yes, maybe just getting one for now would be best


----------

